# Ersatz für Noctua NH D15 gesucht



## Spegeli (22. Juni 2016)

Servus liebe Community,
da ich in den kommenden Tagen mein Mainboard wegen eines Defekts ersetzen muss, dachte ich mir: Warum nicht gleich etwas mehr Umbauen?!

Bei meinem Gehäuse handelt es ich um ein Cooltek W2: W2 | W-Serie | Jonsbo | Cooltek


> Gehäuselüfter (Rückseite)
> 1 x 120 mm
> 
> Gehäuselüfter (Front)
> ...


Dort werkelt ein 5820k @4Ghz welcher gekühlt werden soll.
Aktuell macht das ein Noctua ND15 (zusammen mit 4 BeQuiet Silent Wings), welche die Temps im Desktop Betrieb (völlig lautlos) schön bei 40-45°Grad halten. Bei 100% Last werden die Lüfter dann hörbar und die Temps liegen so bei 65-70°Grad.
Und das ganze auch bei hohen Zimmer Temps ab 28°+ (da Dachboden Zimmer).
Was die Kühlung angeht also eigentlich perfekt, allerdings ist er was das Optische angeht in diesem kleinen Gehäuse einfach zu überdimensioniert (siehe Bilder).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich meinem PC auch etwas mehr Style verpassen würde, würde ich jetzt gerne auf eine AiO Wakü umsteigen so das man einen schönen blick auf das Mainboard hat.


*Hilfe brauche ich jetzt bei: Wo positioniere ich den Radi? Und welche AiO ist Empfehlens wert? (no money limit)

*Der 240er Radi am Boden fällt wohl weg, da ich neben dem jetzigen Silent Wing am Boden die nzxt hue+ steuerung installieren werde.
Am liebsten wäre es mir mit nem 120er Radi so das ich den Luft Strom von Hinten nach Vorne machen kann, ich gehe mal aber davon aus das ein 120er wohl zu schwach sein wird?
Alternativ bleibt vorne der 280er Radi, hier besteht evtl. das Problem das er zu wenig Luft bekommt, da die Front Klappe zu ist (lediglich unten ist eine öffnung wo er die luft dann ansaugt).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerFakeAccount (22. Juni 2016)

Der Noctua kühlt leiser und besser als 240/360er AiO WaKü, nur so nebenbei, das wäre absolute Geldverschwendung den besten Kühler den es aktuell gibt zu ersetzen


----------



## Spegeli (22. Juni 2016)

DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Der Noctua kühlt leiser und besser als 240/360er AiO WaKü, nur so nebenbei, das wäre absolute Geldverschwendung den besten Kühler den es aktuell gibt zu ersetzen


Naja verschwendung ist es nicht direkt, da ich meinen zweit PC demnächst auf 2011-3 umrüste und den D15 dann dort verwenden kann.

Mir geht es aber wie gesagt jetzt um den Optischen Aspekt und da ist der D15 einfach keine Schönheit, da macht sich eine AiO Wakü deutlich schöner.


*//Edit: *Hab mir jetzt auf einige Empfehlungen in einem anderen Forum die Kranken X61 gekauft. Die sollte ihren zweck erfüllen


----------

